

Employers Win Workers With Perks, Not Raises - MikeHo
http://www.dailyfinance.com/story/careers/raises-are-still-scarce-but-employee-perks-are-making-a-comebac/19866547/

======
bartonfink
Does interesting work count as a perk? I don't really care about most of the
perks that were listed (e.g. on-site dry-cleaning, professional mentoring or
subsidized training) but the best way to keep me on is to make sure I don't
get bored. If I have to ask more than a couple of times for more challenging
work and don't get anything from my manager, I'm going to find it somewhere
else.

~~~
MikeHo
A lot of the times ordinary office jobs consist of low morale repetitive
tasks.. I agree with you, being engaged is a fundamental need of humanity.

